# My new bun buns.



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

They are French Angora bunnies. The dark one is Called Magic he is little brother..... Magic bunny. lol My son named both of them. The white is big sister and her name is Oreo. I have brushed both of them today and they had play time in the kitchen. Soon the will have a run outside so they can be out for a couple of hours a day. I had to separate them for the first time and Magic is in my bedroom yup a night owl for sure. I hope getting them out for play time during the day will help. I slept well though. My pupperdoodle thought it was play time all night hope it all calms down soon.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful bunnies!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Adorable! Are you planning to use the fur you brush out of their coats?


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

They are adorable bunnies. Lots of fun and fiber is in your future.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

So cute ! Sounds like a fun day for them. ????


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh, I love them. I was gifted a bit of angora from a friend. Haven't spun it yet, just petted it.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Omg! Too cute..


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes I will be spinning and selling in my shop. They need to help with there keep. I had them out again this evening for an hour hope they sleep during the night. lol


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

mama879 said:


> Yes I will be spinning and selling in my shop. They need to help with there keep. I had them out again this evening for an hour hope they sleep during the night. lol


Sweet!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful bunnies


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## jbenedict (Mar 16, 2011)

I have sent you a PM. Your bunnies are adorable. I had a pet rabbit when I was much younger, that I adored. They are sweet animals.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Sweet bunnies.


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

How sweet! Oh, and their angora for spinning. I'm envious!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Aaaaww, cuties.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

They are soooooooo beautiful!

Hazel


----------



## Only wool (Feb 13, 2017)

Darling bunnies! Will make soft hand-spun yarn. :sm01:


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

My, they do look soft and sweet. On a side note, I finally made my gnome. Don't the orange locks I purchased from you look good!?!? Since he is pretty small, I was able to use some of the core wool I had left from making my felted sheep.
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-598113-1.html


----------



## momrnbk (Nov 26, 2011)

So adorable, hoping their outdoor adventures lead to peaceful nights. Enjoy.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> My, they do look soft and sweet. On a side note, I finally made my gnome. Don't the orange locks I purchased from you look good!?!? Since he is pretty small, I was able to use some of the core wool I had left from making my felted sheep.
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-598113-1.html


Wow it all came out amazing. I like the curve top also. The orange is perfect to. I did not forget you on the core wool I have been a little nuts here. As soon as I get upstairs to clean up I will find it for you snap a picture for you.


----------

